
Kylie Jenner, the Youngest–and Gen Z’s First–Billionaire on Earth - ycombonator
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-04/kylie-jenner-the-youngest-and-gen-z-s-first-billionaire-on-earth
======
geongeorgek
Well, I've 2 more months to be 22. The game's still on

